# [Red94] Yao Ming



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> 请点击另一个标签来阅读这篇文章的中文。
> 
> _This isn’t happening. Not now. Not with a 6 point lead in the 4th over the mighty Lakers. Not after 79 games of good health. I feel the emptiness; that exhaustion upon the sudden collapse of a prior hope. It had to happen now?_
> 
> One of the most memorable minutes in Rockets history, still so chill-inducing in its remembrance, the tunnel scene was the defining moment of Yao Ming’s career. So real it seemed scripted – like some WWF plotline. One could almost feel Yao’s anguish as he fought Keith Jones, a panicked desperation overcoming his visage. Yao so very well knew that it was his moment and it was slipping away, grasped once more by the cruel clench of fate. Walk away from it he could not do – not after how far he had come.








Full post


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> For nearly a decade, Yao Ming has been the face of the Houston Rockets. Throughout his time, the organization has been unwavering in its support. Steve Francis was traded in some part due to his inability to share the ball with Yao; Tracy McGrady after assuming the lion’s share of the blame for the duo’s failures. When he returns next winter, it will be the third era during Yao’s tenure of which he will be the centerpiece.
> 
> At age 30, for Yao, time is running out. But there remains hope for a happy ending. Cavaliers center Zydrunas Ilgauskus underwent the same reconstructive surgery and returned for a long and productive career. The same can happen for Yao.
> 
> While he may return to a diminished role, Yao remains the key to the team’s future success. He is still the foundation; the backbone; the anchor of their trademark defense. Time will tell how Yao’s story ends. After this latest setback, most would have hung it up; called it a career. But Yao had the valor to undergo yet another grueling rehabilitation. After what he had already overcome, it only made sense to return and try again.


Part 2


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man I remember that game like it was yesterday


----------



## rayallen (May 6, 2010)

support yao forever.


----------



## ziyemao0 (May 18, 2010)

he is older now .please give him a champion!!


----------

